# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Sperma bruinachtig

## jan hoppe

Sinds 1 week zie ik dat mijn sperma bruinachtig gekleurd is, Ben al wat ouder, gemeenschap heb ik alleen met mijn vrouw. Wat kan hier de oorzaak van zijn ?

----------

